# Festplatten-Ruhezustand seperat Aktivieren/Deaktivieren



## LastManStanding (14. Januar 2016)

Hi,
und zwar habe ich ein Problem.
ich habe mein System jetzt so leise gemacht das meine Festplatte (HDD) nerft das sie nie in den Ruhezustand Wechselt
CPU Kühler-578 U/Min 
3x Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 140mm auf 450-500 U/Min
2x Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm auf 520 U/Min
Netzteil Be Quiet DRR P11 750

Schön und gut aber jetzt stört meine Festplatte mich enorm^^ eine Nagelneue Western Digital 935 GiB Cavier Blue
Aber die Festplatte schaltet nich in den Ruhezustand- ich diesen wegen der SSD Deaktiviert habe

Meine Frage giebt es eine möglichkeit den Ruhezustand für einzelne Festplatten zu Aktivieren/Deaktivieren?
Damit die SSD niemals eine Pause bekommt die andere möglichst aber schon nach 1 Minute! Damit sie mich nicht nervt wenn ich sie nicht nutze.

gruß


----------



## DKK007 (14. Januar 2016)

Geht nicht getrennt. Du könntest höstens die SSD regelmäßig wachhalten.


----------



## Faxe007 (15. Januar 2016)

Wo ist das Problem? Schalte einfach in den Win-Energiesparoptionen die Festplatten nach 5 min aus. Jede Platte hat ihren eigenen Timer. Sprich wenn du auf die SSD zugreifst geht deswegen die HDD nicht an. Und lass die SSD doch nach 5 min in den Ruhezustand gehen dürfen (wenn da das Betriebssystem drauf ist, geht die ohnehin nie in den Energiesparmodus).


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2016)

Faxe007 schrieb:


> (wenn da das Betriebssystem drauf ist, geht die ohnehin nie in den Energiesparmodus).



Sollte sie ja auch nich, nur SSD sind meist nich besonders gut geeignet für den ESM- habe ich gelesen.
Aber sollte das stimmen mit was du schreibst wäre das ja prima.. ist das so?


----------



## Torsley (15. Januar 2016)

warum denn nicht. mal davon abgesehen wirst du bei ner ssd nichtmal mitbekommen ob sie schläft oder nicht weil die instand wieder einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## XT1024 (15. Januar 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> nur SSD sind meist nich besonders gut geeignet für den ESM.


Und das _ist_ so weil...?
Stand das etwa in einem der unzähligen und überflüssigen guides zur SSD-Optimierung?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2016)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Und das _ist_ so weil...?
> Stand das etwa in einem der unzähligen und überflüssigen guides zur SSD-Optimierung?



Seit bitte nicht so herablassend mir gegenüber. Ich hatte das hier und da schon gelesen. Und weil ich da keine Erfahrung habe und nicht genaues gefunden hab, wurde dieses Thema von mir erstellt.
Es geht mir nicht um  irgendwelche 32GB die auf der SSD dafür beschrieben werden könnten wegen meinem RAM. Wenn das denn überhaupt so ist.
 ich lass von Frezze´s und so etwas, deshalb frug ich euch
Schaltet Die System SSD den überhaupt in den Ruhezustand? Weiter oben steht von einem Antwortendem ein gegen Argument diesbezüglich.

gruß


----------



## DOcean (15. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube hier geht was durcheinander....

Ruhezustand:
Der ganze PC legt sich "schlafen", ist wie Ausschalten wenn du wieder Anschaltest sind alle offenen Programme noch da
(Bei dieser Variante wird ohne Änderungen an Win7 einmal der RAM-Inhalt auf die Boot-Platte =SSD geschrieben + der RAM bleibt
unter Strom)

HDDs "schlafen" legen:
Hierbei wird nur eine HDD (bei SSDs macht das keinen Sinn) "schlafen" gelegt, der Rest vom Rechner läuft weiter. Hierbei werden die Köpfe
in eine Parkpostion gefahren und der Spindelmotor ausgeschaltet

Was möchtest du erreichen? bzw welcher Zustand ist gewünscht?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. Januar 2016)

Kann auch sein das ich was durcheinander bringe. ich habe noch nie solche Optionen benutzt seit ich 1998 meine ersten Pc bekommen habe.^^

Also ich habe ne system SSD und 2xHDD als reine Speicher medien. Im Desktop Betrieb Drehen diese beiden HDD aber immer mit Voller Umdrehungzahl weiter auch wenn sie nicht genutzt werden.
Das kann ich nur unterbinden wenn ich in den Energiesparoptionen/Erweiterten Einstellungen/Festplatte ausschalten nach X minuten an schalte. 
Ich hörte jedoch das  habe Negative auswirkung auf die SSD

Gewünscht ist das die festplatte nach 3 Minuten aufhört mir auf den Geist zu gehen also das Drehen gefälligst unterlässt^^


----------



## DOcean (15. Januar 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur unterbinden wenn ich in den Energiesparoptionen/Erweiterten Einstellungen/Festplatte ausschalten nach X minuten an schalte.
> Ich hörte jedoch das  habe Negative auswirkung auf die SSD



genau die richtige Stelle und nein das schadet den SSDs nicht


----------

